# whether one should stick to windows XP or upgrade it to vista?



## rrkar (Mar 19, 2007)

friends share your views regarding using vista and XP particularly for gaming.


----------



## eggman (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm a vista user. and I suggest stick to XP, as of now.

1)Its memory hogging.
2)DX 10 isn't out yet, and its still long way before it gets mainstream.
3)MAny S/W which used to work on XP, doesn't work on Vista.
4)Its hard to get dual-boot with Vista(specially, if Vista is installed first)
5)Its bloody expensive.


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

I use Vista ,vista is better choice than Xp  if you have lot of ram (512)
further if u r going to use it for gaming u need more ram about 1 GB 

As i said earlier Vista is far better than XP 

Its not bad to use it but you have to upgrate ur system ram to 1gb


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 19, 2007)

stick to XP for some time


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> I'm a vista user. and I suggest stick to XP, as of now.
> 
> 1)Its memory hogging.
> 2)DX 10 isn't out yet, and its still long way before it gets mainstream.
> ...



1) Nope, it just uses memory more efficiently then XP. Caches everything
2) Yup, take 1 years atlest for DX10 games to come out
3) There are new version coming fast or alternatives
4) Nope, use Vistabootpro if u like to manually edit the boot configuration. I m myself using dual boot with XP, though i hardly use XP now.
5) Point


----------



## comrade (Mar 19, 2007)

with 1 GB i think it wont perform anything better....anything over 1gb is reasonable but still i dono why its making my system with 2GB ram a bit slugish.
as far as from what i observed i cud say vista is slightly low on IO performance...more hard disk thrashing than in xp is what i noticed...& even when i dont do anything hard disk seems to be active.


----------



## rrkar (Mar 20, 2007)

thanx for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 20, 2007)

vista is a better choice if ur PC can handle it


----------



## aj27july (Mar 20, 2007)

check my thread at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51093
And search before posting.


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Mar 22, 2007)

What stupid creep is vista.

U guys may not know that it needs amazing 3 gb ram to perform like xp with 512mb ram.

if 3 is in ur pocket, then even why vista - get nod32/kav n be a bit more secure.

+ indexing service must be stopped in vista even else what the hell is gonna be ur HD life

+ think of torture ur vista does to lifespan of ur ram n other peripherals


----------



## cvvikram (Mar 22, 2007)

Currently i am satisfied with my genuine XP + SP2 and in near future i may try for Vista+SP1..


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 22, 2007)

XtremeFuturistic said:
			
		

> What stupid creep is vista.
> 
> U guys may not know that it needs amazing 3 gb ram to perform like xp with 512mb ram.
> 
> ...


 
1) Nope, have you used it yourself. KAV 6.0.2.631 just came out today & it is no longer slowing down vista. even With 1 GB RAM it is rocking.

2) Indexing service works only when your computer is idle. Just leave it on over night & everything on your computer will be index within 8 hrs anyway. or if you have an organised computer turn it off. Who searches this much anyway.



> + think of torture ur vista does to lifespan of ur ram n other peripherals


 
3) What torture? Tell me if you have compatible hardware  . It uses the existing components efficiently then XP SP2, I do think this is better.


----------



## shaunak (Mar 22, 2007)

Short and sweet:
If you are a <1> Power user/programmer <2> Gamer <3> New User <4> Bussiness user, Vista is the way to go. [also pirated Xp user]

If you are: a home user, a multimedia ...um.. user  ,have a Xp System with original software installed. Dont upgrade.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 23, 2007)

> Short and sweet:
> If you are a <1> Power user/programmer <2> Gamer <3> New User <4> Bussiness user, Vista is the way to go. [also pirated Xp user]
> 
> If you are: a home user, a multimedia ...um.. user  ,have a Xp System with original software installed. Dont upgrade.


 
Wonder what catagory I will come in 

1) Power User
2) Home user
3) Multimedia (a lot)
4) XP with (mostly original) software


----------



## sivarap (Mar 23, 2007)

@gx_saurav
What is KAV 6.0.2.631?

google couldn't answer me maybe u can []


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 23, 2007)

*K*aspersky *A*ntiirus 6


----------



## sanju (Mar 23, 2007)

planning upgrading for vista but confusing about graphics card. can anybody suggest what is the method of knowing machine total configuration and how I know which graphic card is suitable for my machine.....


----------



## aneesh kalra (Mar 23, 2007)

Get this 
*www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/buyorupgrade/upgradeadvisor.mspx
and run it.At present I do not recommend immediately switching to vista
manly because of the hardware costs involved,the cost of the os itself is another isuue.Slowly prices will drop beacsuse if this does not happen vista will not be successful .At present there are not many apps for vista I strongly recommend for you wait for about 6 months  (at that time dx 10 cards may also become cheap).In the meantime if you are so impressed by vista's interface try linux out for a few months along with xp.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 23, 2007)

sanju said:
			
		

> planning upgrading for vista but confusing about graphics card. can anybody suggest what is the method of knowing machine total configuration and how I know which graphic card is suitable for my machine.....


Do you already have a computer or buying new one? It depends on wether u have AGP or PCIe slot.

The lowest end graphics card recommended to run aero is GeForce FX 5700  or Radeon X300 . Anything above it wether Geforce 6200 or 7300 or Radeon X700 or X1300 is enough to run Windows Vista.

Which slot you got?



> At present there are not many apps for vista I strongly recommend for you wait for about 6 months atleat till directx 10 is launched(at that time dx 10 cards may also become cheap)



All the apps which work with Windows XP work fine in Vista. DirectX 10 is already out in Vista


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 23, 2007)

Just make sure your hardware has got drivers for Vista...
I still can't get Hardware Sound Mixer of my motherboard to work with Vista. Hence I can't play any modern games either...

It's ridiculous


----------



## aneesh kalra (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry for that I meant dx 10 games and not dx 10 which comes bundled with vista.At present fs 10 is available.But how can the apps that work in xp also work in vista since there are essentially diffferent oses with different source codes.There may be some but not all and even those which work may work differently as they think they are working in xp but are actually in vista.Has microsoft retained compartibility tab like xp in vista.This will however not be the situation in games because dx 10 is backward comparitable through dx9ex.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 24, 2007)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> Just make sure your hardware has got drivers for Vista...
> I still can't get Hardware Sound Mixer of my motherboard to work with Vista. Hence I can't play any modern games either...
> 
> It's ridiculous


 
Don't worry, I m trying to recreate the problem here, can't work much cos i got exam next month. Don't have a K8N-VM with any friend.



> But how can the apps that work in xp also work in vista since there are essentially diffferent oses with different source codes.There may be some but not all and even those which work may work differently as they think they are working in xp but are actually in vista.Has microsoft retained compartibility tab like xp in vista.This will however not be the situation in games because dx 10 is backward comparitable through dx9ex.


 
 This isn't linux where one application package doesn't works with other distro or you have to compile it. Vista provides backwards compatibility to even Windows 98 era applications. There is indeed a compatibility tab in Vista too which runs an application in Windows XP SP2 compatibility mode.

Here is the thing, for few years to come ther egame developers will make games in DX10 with a DX9c fallback engine. They won't go directX10 exclusive cos there are thousands of games out there with & many graphics cards too supporting DX9c


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 21, 2007)

Vista is cool and shiny but FPS in Games takes a huge Hit no matter how much Ram you have.Its because of extra Services Vista has to run compared to XP.
   Google and you will find advise for Gamers to stay away from Vista for now. 
   Still not many softwares are available.
   Some Drivers Issues still not addressed.Still no native proper Open GL support inspite of new drivers release.
   With Vista im in a Fix. Installed on my Laptop but no graphic drivers for Intel 915 yet.  Runs with hardware Acceleration disabled.So installed XP sp2 again and damn Happy..
  Then dual booting PC with Vista ( 6600Gt ) and aero only to show someone. Personally using XP For Gaming.
    If you are a professional 3D user stay away from Vista is what most of the gurus on Sites suggest.
    Err Ubuntu 7 has better Candy effects than Vista, i dont understnad why will you want to shift to Vista if your productivity is hampered.
   Use Vista if :-
1) Fps in Games is not a major issue.(FOr people who love every single FPS in games as hard earned cash stay with XP)
2)If you are not 3D designer and user , then use Vista, but for people who want it seriously stick with XP
3)For people who Surf and use Office Vista is good..
     Personally i think i will make VISTA my main stream OS only when it has Service pack 1 released.


----------



## freebird (Apr 21, 2007)

Why dont u ppl try Linux instead of Upgrading to expensive Vista supporting the monopoly company?Linux offers all that and more in a virus free UNIX like environment with different GUI's like GNOME,KDE etc.Got all 3D effects via Compiz(beryl) better than vista's aero with less amount of RAM.above all it is opensource and free-software
And U r supporting a software community which beleives in ethics rather than 100% business.But dont take it for granted.experiance new distros like Ubuntu Feisty,Debian Sid etc.

Just a Suggestion;thats all.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 21, 2007)

well linux is good for schools n other tasks where only a single specific task needs to be done , there linux can be completely customized to fit the person's needs .

but for normal ppl who do some "Gaming" n multimedia , XP is best if they don't hv a powerful machine .


----------



## freebird (Apr 21, 2007)

Linux is ready for Desktop Use.yeah it lags in gaming arena.but hopefully that too solves when the volume of users increases.


----------



## crystalboi (Apr 21, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55744
So guyz *Vista* is the *BEST*


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Apr 21, 2007)

Vista Who can afford it. as its future


----------



## chicha (Apr 21, 2007)

Move to linux its nice and its free! 
otherwise
XP for now, atleast until VISTA is 3-4 years old.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 21, 2007)

3 4  years old, lolz..Vienna witll be out then.

If you are buying a new OEM computer, make sure you get Vista with it. If you are already having a computer & happy with XP then stick to it.


----------



## MIT (Apr 23, 2007)

Upgrade and Vista obviously(and also upgrade your system!!).


----------



## techtronic (Apr 24, 2007)

Dual booting is what I would recommend


----------

